# Nikon D40x Long Exposure?



## NM Rich (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a Nikon D40x.  I'm very new to DSLR cameras and still trying to figure it out...

Is there a way to keep the shutter open to create pictures of lights that appear like lines?

I was trying to make a Valentine's Day picture for my wife of a red heart outline from a flashlight with red seran wrap over the end but I couldn't keep the shutter open...

Anyone know how to do this?

Thanks for any input!

Rich


----------



## Jeepin59 (Feb 14, 2008)

Look in your manual for Shutter Speed "BULB", this allows you to open the shutter with one click and close it with the next, also to get crisp pictures you will need to keep the camera steady, its a blast for night shoots etc. Have a blast learning you new camera.......


----------



## NM Rich (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll check it out...  Thanks for your reply!


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 14, 2008)

Set the camera to "S" mode, which is shutter speed priority. Then use the roller dial thing that lets you scroll through the pictures to set the shutter speed, you can keep it open for up to 30 seconds and down through 1/4000 of a second. I also have a d40x and am extremely new to this. I hope this helps. Just play around with it though, at first i was like a DSLR is to much for me but as i get used to it im having tons of fun with manualy changing the settings around.:mrgreen:


----------



## adolan20 (Feb 14, 2008)

Make sure you have a tripod if you're going to be using long exposures.


----------



## NM Rich (Feb 14, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> Set the camera to "S" mode, which is shutter speed priority. Then use the roller dial thing that lets you scroll through the pictures to set the shutter speed, you can keep it open for up to 30 seconds and down through 1/4000 of a second. I also have a d40x and am extremely new to this. I hope this helps. Just play around with it though, at first i was like a DSLR is to much for me but as i get used to it im having tons of fun with manualy changing the settings around.:mrgreen:


 
Awesome!  Thanks for steering me in that direction!
:hail:


----------



## NM Rich (Feb 14, 2008)

adolan20 said:


> Make sure you have a tripod if you're going to be using long exposures.


 
Have tripod and know how to do the long exposure...  Now I'm dangerous!:thumbup:


----------



## XtremeElemenT (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah I love light painting, 

I did this one with a d40 as well


----------



## Coldow91 (Feb 14, 2008)

That light painting looks awesome


----------



## Tasmaster (Feb 14, 2008)

Remote control in manual mode*. It is by far the best way to do it, and one of the best accesories you can get for your camera for very little money:

http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-Wireless-Control-Digital-Cameras/dp/B00007EDZG

http://www.adorama.com/NKMLL3.html


*the "bulb" setting only keeps the shutter open foras long the release button is held down, which is of little use as the D40 doesn't support a cable release; when set to remote control, you have access to the "--" setting instead (my guess is it is supposed to mean "indefinite"). This allows you to open the shutter with one press of the remote and close it with another, as Jeepin59 said.


----------



## JimmyO (Feb 14, 2008)

Coldow91 said:


> That light painting looks awesome


 
If you ever can get your hands on a powerful green laser you can do some really cool stuff!


----------

